# Orange Beach Area



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Try out Little Lagoon in Gulf Shores (kind of heavy boat traffic though) and try Ono Island dock lights at night.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Man!


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Any time. And keep us posted on the outcome of your trip


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

i wouldnt waste your time in little lagoon,,,,,,unless you want an easy place to catch bait,,,try the bridge in orange beach with live pinfish on tide changes,,,,,,,,also lots of lady fish and blue fish on the bay reef with live lys and shrimp or finger mullet


----------



## Captryandunn (Oct 8, 2013)

Why would you go looking for lady fish and blue fish unless you are looking to get rid of some tackle?


----------

